# Erfahrungen mit Weiden im Teich?



## bergi (16. Jan. 2012)

Hallo, 
ich hatte die Idee, meine - geplanten - Kois durch einen kleinen lebenden "Weidenzaun" aus der bepflanzten Flachwasserzone herauszuhalten.
Ich hätte das durch Einstecken von Zweigen (eventuell von besonders dekorativen _Salix_-Arten) gemacht, und die Pflanzen dann durch Beschneiden in Form gehalten. 

Aber natürlich gibt es die Sorge, dass die Wurzeln der Bäumchen die Folie angreifen könnten (was ich eigentlich eher für unwahrscheinlich halte)...

Hat jemand so was schon mal ausprobiert - Weiden _*innerhalb *_des Folienteichs?

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## laolamia (16. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Weiden im Teich?*

ich kaempfe seit jahren gegen weiden im ufergraben und auf der ufermatte.
teilweise sind die dinger so eingewachsen das ich mir beim rausziehen blutige haende hole.

jede die ich erwische wird sofort entfernt... das sind hunderte im jahr..und wehe ich uebersehe eine..die wachsen wie der teufel

gruss
marco


----------



## bergi (16. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Weiden im Teich?*

Hi Marco, 
dann muss dir ja meine Idee mit der Weidenanpflanzung sehr gefallen! 
Noch ein paar Fragen hätte ich zu deinen Weiden:
- sind das Sämlinge, gegen du die kämpfst, oder woher kommen die? (du meinst aber keine Weiden*röschen*, oder?)
- hat schon eine die Folie durchlöchert?
- warum schneidest du sie nicht einfach ganz flach ab? Rausziehen ist doch sehr mühsam, oder?
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## laolamia (16. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Weiden im Teich?*

hi stefan,

es sind nachkoemmlinge einer korkenzieherweide
nein folie bleibt in ordnung
rausziehen ist sehr muehsam  sie krallen sich wie verrueckt fest.
abschneiden hilft nicht- die wurzeln wandern und staendig kommen neue triebe.

besonders lustig ist es wenn die dinger durch die ufermatte mogeln und dann lustig weiterwachsen
ich hatte zwie grosse weiden auf dem grundstueck...eine hab ich im letzten jahr umgelegt...die andere ist ein eigentlich schoener sitzplatz...aber ich aeger mich eigentlich das ganze jahr drueber... trockene aeste, klebroge tropfen und viele blaetter  ich glaub ich leg sie um 

gruss marco


----------



## Teichbauer NRW (16. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Weiden im Teich?*

Hallo Weiden am Teich ist eigentlich kein problem wenn es eine ordentliche Teichfolie ist,wenndie Folie an den Randbereichen der UV-Strahlung ausgesetzt ist kann es sein das über kurz oder lang auch was durch geht.

Gruss Teichbauer NRW


----------



## bergi (16. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Weiden im Teich?*

Guten Abend, 
vielleicht ist es mit *im *Teich gepflanzten Weiden etwas weniger problematisch, als wenn die Weiden von außen nach innen drücken, z.B. von einer großen Weide als "Kraftquelle" befeuert...
Es gibt ja einige ganz nette Weidenarten wie z.B. die Harlekin- und die Schwarzweide, die sind eventuell nicht ganz so agressiv...
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## laolamia (16. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Weiden im Teich?*

versuche es und halte uns auf dem laufenden...ich wuerde es lassen.


----------



## Annett (16. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Weiden im Teich?*

Hallo Stefan.

An unserem alten Teich wächst seit Jahren eine Weide IM Teich, auf der Folie. Allerdings ist das eine großblättrige, buschförmige Art. Frag mich nicht nach einem Namen... sie hat sich selbst ausgesät.

Bisher war die Folie heil, ich war aber schon ziemlich lange nicht mehr vor Ort.  Müßte mal wieder nachschauen....
Hier am neuen Teich kommen auch immer wieder Weidenschosser hoch. Vor allem auf der Ufermatte, einige Zentimeter oberhalb Wasserspiegel. Wir haben hier seit 2006 eine Trauerweide direkt neben dem Teich stehen und mittlerweile blüht die natürlich auch. Die Sämlinge haben aber ganz andere Blätter. Keine Ahnung, woher die immer wieder kommen.
Ich versuche ähnlich wie Marco halbwegs hinterher zu sein, da ich keine Bäume oder Büsche im Teich haben möchte. Verständlich, oder? 
Aber ich habe jemanden, der für sein Leben gern Weidenzweige frißt. 
 
Deswegen lass ich hier und da in den Hofbeeten eine Weide stehen.


----------



## karsten. (17. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Weiden im Teich?*

Hallo

das gelesen ?

frei wachsende Weidenwurzeln machen einen dichten Filz und überwinden leicht die Kapillarsperren

man könnte dran bleiben und immer wieder frei schneiden 



nur gibt es mMn. schönere und besser geeignete Bäume

mfG


----------



## Limnos (17. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Weiden im Teich?*

Hi

Von Weiden geht, wie von den meisten Bäumen keine Gefahr aus. Es sind nicht Wurzeln, die die Folie beschädigen können, sondern harte Erdsprosse (Rhizome, z.B. von Bambus, __ Schilf). Eine Wurzel ist an der Spitze ein zartes Gebilde, das zwar durch Zelldruck (Turgor) Erdteilchen beiseite schiebt und sich so einen Weg bahnt, aber sie könnte niemals eine Folie durchstoßen. Aber ich denke mal, die Kois werden so an den Wurzeln herumlutschen, dass die Weide auf keinen "grünen Zweig" kommt.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## bergi (17. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Weiden im Teich?*

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen, 

die Frage wäre, ob Weiden die Kapillarsperre auch *von innen nach außen *überwinden würden...  bzw. wollen (sie würden ja damit vom Wasser weg wachsen) ...
Mal sehen - ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten, wenn's ernst wird; die Sache mit dem lebenden Zaun kommt mir schon ganz interessant vor, und das bekommt man halt mit anderen Baumarten nicht so leicht hin...

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## laolamia (17. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Weiden im Teich?*

zupfst du dann im hebst die blaetter ab bevor sie in den teich fallen?
deine grundueberlegung ist bestimmt logisch (wurzeln wachsen nicht freiwillig von nass zu trocken)
ich haette mal foto machen sollen als ich meinen stall saniert habe... was da alles durchs fundament in den trockenen stall wollte 

gruss
marco


----------



## bergi (17. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Weiden im Teich?*

Hi Marco, 
naja, man hat ja sowieso alles mögliche Grünzeug, was im Herbst aus dem Teich kann oder soll. Da sind Weidenzweige und -blätter wahrscheinlich auch nicht viel schlimmer als matschiger __ Hahnenfuß... ich würde die Bäumchen natürlich regelmäßig zurückschneiden. 

In deinen Stall hinein  wollten wohl vor allem Wurzeln von richtig großen Bäumen, oder? normalerweise steht die Wurzelmasse im Verhältnis zum Laubwerk, wenn man oben stark stutzt, explodiert's unten wohl auch nicht so...

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Weiden im Teich?*

Hi Stefan,

zu bedenken ist aber auch, bei deinem Vorhaben, das Weiden eher mit den Wurzeln im nassen stehen, (Sämlinge keiimen ja auch in der Übergangszone aus) 
Bin öfters zum Angeln am Edersee, in den bei Vollstau überfuteten Flachbereichen sind nur ganz vereinzelte Weidenbüsche zu sehen, die dort Winter bis zum Frühjahr 1-2m tief im Wasser stehend überleben (weiß aber nicht was das für ne Weidenart ist da man zu Fuß nie an die Stäucher rankommt - entweder Wasser, oder wenn das weg, ne dicke Schlammschicht). Länger andauernden Wasserstand um dem Stamm herum vertragen nur sehr wenige Arten auch wenn sie ansonsten mit Feuchtigkeit keine Probleme haben
Unterschätze nicht was eine Weide an Wurzelwerk bekommt. Die Netzweide aus den Alpen z.B wird nur bis 20cm hoch, aber die Wurzeln kriechen meterweit durch den Felsschutz und stauen ihn. Auch die Weiden an den Ufern entwickeln gigantische Wurzelmassen. Ist schlieißlich ihre Lebensversicherung wenns Hochwasser gibt

die kleinen asiatischen "Zierweiden" aus dem Fachhandel (Harlekinweide, Drachenweide) oder auch die Korkenzieherweide vertragen dauerhaft im Wasser stehend net lange

MfG Frank


----------

